# Chine walk. Who has a boat that won't?



## Fletch

That got your attention didn't it? lol.

I've read several posts out there regarding Bass Boats, Chine Walk and how to steer out of or drive out of a Chine Walk.
Can anyone out there honestly tell me that they own or have ridden in a fast bass boat that doesn't chine walk when you trim it up moderately?

I'm running a 225 Opti-Max in a 20'9" dual console bass boat. If I trim it up moderately it will chine walk. It's in the upper range of the top end of the boat mind you. 
I had a 1996 Astro 21DCX that was pretty good when it was trimmed up good but it had a aftermarket "hydra-lift" brand tail on the lower unit. 
I don't think I've ever ridden in one that absolutely wouldn't chine walk. 

So let's hear it, if someone has a bass boat that won't chine walk I'd like to hear about it.
What is the correct way to steer out of a chine walk?
Thanks,
Fletch


----------



## Nipididdee

I got one!- both my 200PXL Stratos were/are tight! 

I had a 19 SS that got a touch squirrly at upper ends- I just held tighter !!!  My buddy still does my lake erie bobblehead impression when he sees me...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## DaleM

Any bass boat will chime and I mean ANY-- if you tilt it to extremes. Most guys that own one can control it though. I had a 19' champion that was one of the best boats you'd ever ride in and yes, even it would chime walk. To stop the walking all you do is tilt down a little. chime walking comes from not enough boat being in the water. With the power we have on our bass boats today you'll get walking from all of them ( yes Nip even stratos chime walk )
I have rode in several of them over the years, from the smaller to the biggest. Give me your boat and I'll show you that any boat made will walk. Dealers will try to say theirs don't, but they will if you try. Again most guys know how to control their boats thus no chime walking.
Nip- you've been in boats long enough to know what I mean. Time and experience makes a better and safer boater not the make of the boat.


----------



## Jason6644

Mine wont, course it only has a 9.9 on the back, but its my bass boat! 

J


----------



## Marshall

My 519 ranger will start to walk at around 69 to 70 mph which is top speed. Just bump the trim down a notch and go about 67 and it is smooth and easy to drive. Distributing the weight of your gear properly will help.


----------



## Fletch

Yeah my 520 will walk a little at top speed. I either back off or trim it down a little and she straightens out. It isn't as bad as some others I've been in.

I'd like to ride in anyone's 200PXL stratos and check it out. I know my Ranger dealer is selling Stratos boats now. I might trade mine when the boat sticker expires!
Thanks


----------



## UFM82

A chine is the ridge in the hull of the boat that runs down the length of the hull on each side, parallel to the keel. The boat rocks back and forth at speeds seemingly bouncing off the chines, thus the name of this phenomenon. It happens on many bass boats when they are up on the pad. 

A "chime" is the lovely tone that comes out of a grandfather clock when it strikes the hour. 

Bass boats need to be light to be fast and the lighter boats can get pretty squirrelly at high speeds. We all know that Rangers are so heavy and slow they don't chine walk.  

UFM82

Making certain your boat is set up properly can go a long way in reducing chine walk. Prop shaft height, engine mounting, hull imperfections, add-ons like hydrofoils, type of prop and how much lift you're getting and even where the weight is distributed in your boat can increase or reduce chine walk. Believe it or not, having your engine off-center by just a 1/2" can affect the handling. My boat has no chines at all and is as smooth as a baby's butt on the bottom. (19' ProLine center console) It runs a 150 and at top speed of around 52 or so when I am trimmed way up, it will "squiggle" around underneath your feet. It's an odd feeling and the boat has only the bullet and the skeg in the water at that speed to provide directional control. The hull is just like a skipping rock. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Fletch

UFM82 said:


> We all know that Rangers are so heavy and slow they don't chine walk.


Marshall, UFM82 is raggin our Ranger's Bud. Where does this guy put his boat in at?


----------



## Marshall

Here is my lead sled with some lift. The first pass through it starts to walk a bit.http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r242/ranger519/?action=view&current=MOV02218.flv

Fletch, all non ranger owners just wish they had one. Ha HA!


----------



## Fletch

I agree


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

my boat chine walks all the time..... especially with a 35lb bow mount on the front and a 30lb transom in the back.... thats mad power there........... er wait.... nevermind... those were just waves ................ i seriously need to upgrade


----------



## Fletch

Hey, as long as it floats!

Aang rocks.


----------



## Alwsfishin

> It happens on many bass boats when they are up on the pad.


I think we got up a l'il to quick.....this was close....LOLOLOL


----------



## misterpeabody

I have a Triton SF-21 w/Yam 225 that doesn't chine walk at all. 64 mph gps. That's the beauty of the fish and ski, heavier in the front, a little slower,but it has a full windshield and bimini top for rain and weather, Plus the wife will go for the fish/ski way before a reg. bass boat, much better ride in big waters, great for long runs...something to think about


----------



## Champion188 Elite

I have a 19ft Champion with a Merc 200,that will only chine walk if I raise the jackplate too high and over trim.
Once a boat is set-up correctly and you have an expereinced driver chine walk is not a problem. If it begins to walk just trim down a bump or too and mash it to the floor!
I don't think I have ever been in a bassboat that didn't chine at some point! and there is one brand that walks really bad,NO it's not a Ranger.

Cool video Marshall!!!!!!!!!! Pleny of lift. Now if we could talk baby bass into buying one (new boat) he may become a better fisherman!! I tried to teach him a few things at Tappan! LOL


----------



## ncraft150

Mine wont chine walk no mater what I do and I can get lift with no problem. You can see from the first pic the bottom of the stripe cant even be seen when the boat is still. On plane and trimmed up you can see the whole stripe and plenty of air.


----------



## Marshall

I have to be going close to 70mph to get it walking and thats because im pushing it to the limits on the trim. I have learned to drive my boat a lot better and can correct it fairly easy with a quick jerk to the left of the wheel. There was a nice video of a guy describing chine walking on bassboatcentral a while back.

Champion 188 yea i know what you mean, One of these days he'll get that boat.


----------



## ncraft150

I saw that video also. It is a great vid.


----------



## Marshall

Thanks, i just wish the sun was out so a little color would have showed up.


----------



## Jim45498

If you want to talk chine walk try getting behind the console of my 17' Bullet.
When you master that little bugger, you can drive anything with a motor.


----------



## Orlando

Trying to steer out of a boat that chine walks can get you hurt. As stated just about any high powered bass boat will chine walk with a 3 blade prop.. Things you can do to help are as already stated , trim down a hair and go to a 4 or 5 blade prop.


----------



## bass

How much chine walk would you get at 109 mph in a bassboat ?


----------



## Champion188 Elite

Trust me! Not the average boater can drive that fast. Curt probably spent a long time dialing in that Stroker to fit his style of driving.
The average person needs a great deal of "seat time" to be able to drive a boat safely at speeds of even 40mph not to mention 70+mph.
You have to learn how to steer out of a chine walk,once you master it there won't be too many problems,the ones who get in trouble trying to steer out of it are the ones who have no business going at higher speeds than they are capable of controlling the boat at.


----------



## bass

Yes Kurt Has more seat time then most and it helps that he is half nuts


----------



## BassCrazy

Jim45498 said:


> If you want to talk chine walk try getting behind the console of my 17' Bullet.
> When you master that little bugger, you can drive anything with a motor.


I know what you mean Jim45498...I ran a 19V Bullet w/ a Mariner Mag 150 on a jackplate with a nose cone (stock bass motor) and it was a HANDFUL. I learned the hard way when I was first learnin' to run it...when you're runnin' full bore and trimmed out, don't ever let of the gas suddenly without trimmin' in a little first. The thing about flipped. Bullets are fun boats to drive and will dust any bass boat on the water with the exception of an Allison, but I wouldn't buy another. They beat you to death in the rough stuff.

Earlier poster was right, Rangers are very heavy and a pretty slow boat comparatively, but they fish FANTASTIC and finish is 2nd to only a few (Champion)...are we raceboat drivers or bass fishermen?


----------



## bman

If I try to eek out that last 1-2 mph up top, my boat will walk. When I'm doing that, I put the boat into a very mild left turn and/or trim down a bit. Perfect, controllable ride at 55-56 mph; have to "drive" when going 57-58. 

definitely easier to control chine once you learn the mini-left jabs with the steering wheel technique. I had it down pretty good on my last fishing trip of the year on KY Lake but I don't always get it right everytime I'm out. But when I do, it's more a matter of acting before the chine even starts. Kinda keeping the hull guessing is a good description.


----------



## K gonefishin

I know most of you speed demon's are running 3 blades as they are the fastest and same case on my boat how much top end do you guys loose when going up to a 4 or 5 blade?

I only lossed 2-3 MPH when I went to either a 4 or 5. a 5 was overkill for my boat because of the weight and I run a 4 now. 

Just wondering if it's the same with bass boats when going up a blade. I know Vic runs a 5 when he runs big water on his Ranger. 

I don't chine walk at all


----------



## bman

K gonefishin said:


> I know most of you speed demon's are running 3 blades as they are the fastest and same case on my boat how much top end do you guys loose when going up to a 4 or 5 blade?
> 
> I only lossed 2-3 MPH when I went to either a 4 or 5. a 5 was overkill for my boat because of the weight and I run a 4 now.
> 
> Just wondering if it's the same with bass boats when going up a blade. I know Vic runs a 5 when he runs big water on his Ranger.
> 
> I don't chine walk at all


If I had more time and money, I'd demo a 4-blade in various pitches to find out how they would perform on my hull. Only trouble I might have is the 4blades lift the stern a bit more and I'm already on the razor's edge for water pressure so a 4-blade might not work for me at all.

Couldn't help but notice your sig ...are you running a Ranger bass boat or a fisherman/multi-species? Reason I ask is the latter don't won't chine much if at all. My father runs a Ranger Fisherman with a 200 Opti and it's one of the best riding/easiest driving fishing boats I've ever been in. It does not chine walk at all - even trimmed way up to maximize speed which are well into the 60's GPS.


----------



## K gonefishin

bman said:


> If I had more time and money, I'd demo a 4-blade in various pitches to find out how they would perform on my hull. Only trouble I might have is the 4blades lift the stern a bit more and I'm already on the razor's edge for water pressure so a 4-blade might not work for me at all.
> 
> Couldn't help but notice your sig ...are you running a Ranger bass boat or a fisherman/multi-species? Reason I ask is the latter don't won't chine much if at all. My father runs a Ranger Fisherman with a 200 Opti and it's one of the best riding/easiest driving fishing boats I've ever been in. It does not chine walk at all - even trimmed way up to maximize speed which are well into the 60's GPS.



I have the biggest fisherman they make an 08 621 (21'3) with a Merc 250 Pro XS, I had a 23P tempest but now running a 21 Rev 4. I also tried a 23 P high 5 to much bow lift a little overkill since so much of my hull is always in the water,the boat is one heavy tank, which attributes to why it's awesome in the rough stuff. pics are in my gallery I think


----------



## Orlando

I went from a 3 blade to a 4 not because of walking but because I needed the lift when running the rough stuff on Erie. I only lost a few MPH top end but gained alot faster hole shot and alot of lift.
I'm running a 487VS Ranger Bassboat


----------



## seapro

My Blazer 210 ProV w/250 Yamaha OX66 would walk at about 75mph. I had to drive/steer it to get it up to 84/gps. 

You control speed with trim - not pedal. Getting off the gas at speed, while on the pad, can have serious consequences! 

A four blade prop will lose about 2-3mph but will walk less and give good lift and control for heavy seas.


----------

